# CHeap Metricide 14 on E bay



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Just want to share this find on e bay. Got 2 gal today so i want to share savings to members.

e b a y item 230818682873


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

32.00 shipped? Did the price go up?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

When he posted this the other day the price was $24 shipped. I guess it did go up.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah the price went up. It was $23.80 before. That e bay seller sold 5 gals in a day last Tue.

There's another seller on eBay that sells $25 shipped. I saw the post on TPT yesterday.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I found this on TPT. Got another jug. 
Better be hurry folks before the price shoots up again!

$20 Shipped.

EBay ITEM NO:* 200901678855*


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought some of this the other day, got it today and its Omnicide 28 day, 2.5% solution. It says it contains a rush inhibitor, is that if you add the activator? I have always used the Metricide 14 day, little worried about the 28 day. Anyone get the same switcharoo I did. Can I use the 28 day, I obviously wont add the activator as you dont want to do that with any of these products.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> I bought some of this the other day, got it today and its Omnicide 28 day, 2.5% solution. It says it contains a rush inhibitor, is that if you add the activator? I have always used the Metricide 14 day, little worried about the 28 day. Anyone get the same switcharoo I did. Can I use the 28 day, I obviously wont add the activator as you dont want to do that with any of these products.


I use the 28 day and it's fine. Just toss the activator. I bought mine from teh same vendor a year ago and they switched on me as well.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jerks! Did your have a plain white label with blue writing?
I may just order the 25% biological solution I found. Dont know what shipping will be. Interesting in splitting some if I order Aaron? I can send you the details.



AaronT said:


> I use the 28 day and it's fine. Just toss the activator. I bought mine from teh same vendor a year ago and they switched on me as well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, that's the one. I've been using it for over a year with no issues. I just ordered another one from the same vendor so I'll pry pass on the 25% stuff for now. Plus, handling the stronger stuff gets trickier.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

Be careful I'm pretty sure that ar least some met-28 has surfactants in it 

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> I bought some of this the other day, got it today and its Omnicide 28 day, 2.5% solution.


They shipped the wrong bottle.
The item no. I posted above is 14 day not 28.

Few weeks ago I ordered 6700k cf bulb on amazon and they send me 6700k cf bulb actinic. Big difference.

With volumes of items going out everyday from a shipping dept. mistakes happen.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Irealize it 14 day. The sent 28 day, they are telling me its the exact same stuff. Seems like a shady company to me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Jeff - take a picture of the bottle and I can tell you if it's the one I've been using.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is what I received looks like

http://medezen.com/product/10016537_10156694/omnicide-gallon-28-buffered-glutaraldehyde-4cs


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> This is what I received looks like
> 
> http://medezen.com/product/10016537_10156694/omnicide-gallon-28-buffered-glutaraldehyde-4cs


That's the one I have. Did it come with an extra activator bottle? I can't remember if it did. Even so, I've been using it and it seems fine.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its did, Im hoping that is where the rust inhibitor comes from.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Its did, Im hoping that is where the rust inhibitor comes from.


I tossed that then. Just use the stuff in the jug and you'll be fine.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> This is what I received looks like
> 
> http://medezen.com/product/10016537_10156694/omnicide-gallon-28-buffered-glutaraldehyde-4cs


i got the same thing last week. Its an Omnicide 14 same ingredients with Metricide 14. The only difference is the white label rather than green.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

the 28 day is also 2.5% and not 2.6% glut.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, their price are fluctuating, i recently bought it for 21 shipped


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2006)

I just opened mine and diluted it according to this link: <http://rota.la/glut/?source=3.4&container=1000>.

The foam is a little worrisome. I plan on using it as a dip and will possibly dose it as well. Have you actually used it in the aquarium with no problems. This is the "Omnicide 28" from ebay.

Thanks....a lot!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw this thread and so I'll repost what I've shared from the other forum...



> If you can get a hold of Pro-Advantage by NDC product (they have 14 and 28 days as well), that's the same as Metrex Metricide... I checked and confirmed with Metrex that they private labeled this for them and MSDS-wise, they're identical (like xerox copy)... The best part, I only paid ~$20 shipped for a gallon...
> 
> Here's what it looks like for reference (the pic shows the 28 day product)


----------

